# 3-Car driveway is 100ft long. Do I need ATV/UTV plow? Or would 34" snowblower work?



## Wantonsoup (Sep 6, 2013)

Title says it all - I see a few snows a year that need something more than a shovel. Driveway is smooth concrete, about 100 ft long, it's a wide 3-car driveway (45 ft wide) though I don't always need to plow all of the width..

Could I get by with a good 34" 400cc snowplow with all the features (electric start, power steering, heated handles, etc)? Or do I really need to get an ATV/UTV and mount a plow? I don't have the room or means to store the vehicle right now really, so if I could get by with a blower I'd prefer that, but I also don't want to be out there for hours, you know?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Need or want? Are you looking to us to justify spend money on a new toy?  Snowblower should be fine if you keep up with snowfall. If you want an ATV/UTV then that would be faster than the snow blower or at least more fun. lowred:


----------



## Wantonsoup (Sep 6, 2013)

kimber750 said:


> Need or want? Are you looking to us to justify spend money on a new toy?  Snowblower should be fine if you keep up with snowfall.


Need. I honestly don't need a toy, I have no room right now. But if I'm going to prefer killing myself to using the snowblower for this long driveway, I'll make it work, you know?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

A blower will work just fine for 100'. Yes, you'll be out there awhile though. Do you have enough lawn to justify a riding mower? If so, get that and add a blower to the front of it. That's what I'd do anyway.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Wantonsoup said:


> Title says it all - I see a few snows a year that need something more than a shovel. Driveway is smooth concrete, about 100 ft long, it's a wide 3-car driveway (45 ft wide) though I don't always need to plow all of the width..
> 
> Could I get by with a good 34" 400cc snowplow with all the features (electric start, power steering, heated handles, etc)? Or do I really need to get an ATV/UTV and mount a plow? I don't have the room or means to store the vehicle right now really, so if I could get by with a blower I'd prefer that, but I also don't want to be out there for hours, you know?
> 
> Thanks for your input!


What county are you in? Avg snow fall?
What type of vehicles do you have?

If a walk behind snow blower is an option look at a http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MHRHKIY/?tag=bmmp030313-20
A 46" Troy built or the like.

Or

Hire it oot.
Buff will be by to give you a free quote.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

How much snow do u get 
Do u have a place to push it with the Atv 
Might buy a good commercial snow blower and put a cab on it so u can throw the snow far 
or get a Atv or utv and use them the rest of the year also


----------

